# Native Florida ID



## pweifan (Jun 23, 2007)

I collected this plant while in the Orlando area this Summer. It was growing marginally, but I'm pretty sure it was emergent growth because it was very compact, rigid and red. I was growing it outside until the weather cooled off. Since bringing it inside, it's been growing pretty slowly.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think some flowers would help... Nothing jumps out at me. Looks a bit like a _Hygrophila_, but I'm not willing to bet the farm on that. _H. costata_ (aka _H. lacustris_) does grow down there, but the only _H. costata _I know of (the 'Pantanal wavy') is a more substantial, corymbosa-like plant. Local growth form? Not sure.


----------



## pweifan (Jun 23, 2007)

OK. Thanks for the help. I'll keep it in the tank and see if I can get it to "declare itself" in any way. I'll post again if anything changes.


----------



## pweifan (Jun 23, 2007)

This plant has really failed to thrive... It looks like something's been eating the tips, so it never gets big. I think I'll migrate it to the water garden over-winter container in the basement. It's even lower tech, but there are no fish to eat it. We'll see if it survives.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'd share some if you can; don't put all your eggs in one basket!


----------



## pweifan (Jun 23, 2007)

That's a great idea. Do you have room in any of your tanks for a few stems? Hopefully you'll have better luck.


----------



## pweifan (Jun 23, 2007)

Another update: Upon closer inspection, it looks like the plants that are being shaded by L repens are in better shape than the ones out in the open. Does that sound like it might prefer lower light?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Well, it wouldn't be at home in my tank then (kind of a mess anyway)! Suppose I could pass it out here. 

Yes, could prefer lower light.


----------



## pweifan (Jun 23, 2007)

Cavan, please PM me your info. I'll send some your way. I'll try keeping the rest shaded and see how it does.


----------



## pweifan (Jun 23, 2007)

I think I might have figured this one out: Didiplis diandra. If that's the case it's probably lacking what it needs because I just don't have a high light tank.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Hmmm... don't think it is. A character of that plant is that its leaves are decussate, which means that when you look at the stem from above, it looks like a plus sign. Looks like your plant has opposite leaves as well, but they are not oriented the same way. Leaf tips also look more rounded. I will PM you later.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

If you've got any more spares after you send a portion to Cavan, I wouldn't mind putting some of it into my emersed collection to see if I can get some flowers out of it. I love a good mystery plant! :mrgreen:


----------



## pweifan (Jun 23, 2007)

asukawashere, I'm sure I could send you some. I don't have too much in general, so I'd probably only be sending 3-4 stems, but I'm game if you are. I'd really like to know what it is, and I'd appreciate it if you could help solve the mystery. PM me your details when you're able.

BTW, I typically feel comfortable mailing plants on a Saturday, but with the holiday do you think I should wait until Monday?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Got home today and got the package; plants made it fine. I can't believe I didn't notice it before, but it looks to me like it's _Ludwigia arcuata_! I think you must really be growing it in low light. My own tank looks a bit better after I've gotten back, so I'll plant it and see how it goes.


----------



## pweifan (Jun 23, 2007)

I just sent you a PM asking if they came... I neglected to check here first 

Ludwigia arcuata? Wow. I'm growing Ludwigia repens x arcuata without issues. Is Ludwigia arcuata more finicky?


----------

